# Quinoa gives me a bad stomach ache



## acupuncturemomma (Dec 31, 2005)

I ate it for years without problems. Ate it during pregnancy and got stomach cramps and have had the same thing happen ever since. Now I avoid it! So when I got stomach aches two days in a row after eating the same bread I got suspicious...sure enough, the bread has quinoa in it.

Has this happened to anyone else? I have googled it to no avail, although I'm guessing it's due to the saponins. Why would it be an issue for me all of a sudden? Also, I was under the impression that quinoa sold in stores was already washed pretty well and would contain few saponins.

I'm leery of ever eating it again, but am so bummed, as I love the flavor and nutritional value.


----------



## TopazBlueMama (Nov 23, 2002)

That's too bad. Have you ever tried soaking before you cooked it?


----------



## Metasequoia (Jun 7, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TopazBlueMama* 
That's too bad. Have you ever tried soaking before you cooked it?









:


----------



## acupuncturemomma (Dec 31, 2005)

No--how long should I soak it?


----------

